# need radiator base



## dollhobbs (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a TUF B360M-Plus Gaming S MB and I need a base for my radiator. Asus said they do not come with the base. How do I find out if the base will fit my MB as the one I do have does not match the hole's in the MB. This is figuring on buying a new cooling radiator.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The "base" for the "radiator" comes with the "radiator". What is the make and model number of your cooler
|radiator?


----------



## dollhobbs (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I went ahead and ordered a new radiator.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------

